# Lawsuit against BestBuy for the so called bait and switch



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A lawsuit has been launched against BestBuy for setting up an alleged second website that is accessible only from in the store. The Official website would have lower prices then what was posted in the store and when the customer came in and found the price to be higher the sales person would go onto a dummy site that would not have the actual price posted.
Full story here
Not good if its true. but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Lawsuite against BestBuy for the so called bait and switch*

Sounds like another one of those lawyer gets richer deals while someone else gets no telling how much settlement $$$ because the attorney convinced them they got had over a few bucks. :sarcastic:

I have no animosity towards attorneys. :bigsmile:

I've purchased a lot of items from Best Buy over the years because they had the lowest prices I could find on the item I was looking for.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Lawsuite against BestBuy for the so called bait and switch*

I have experienced this personally at Best Buy when I went to buy a DVD player that was on sale on the website, but not at the store. I had heard about this before and after they checked "the website" which did not show a sale, I asked them to check the "regular" best buy website...which did show a sale price - which they then honored.


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: Lawsuite against BestBuy for the so called bait and switch*

I've never had a problem getting BB to honor the price that I've PRINTED OUT from their website. I did notice a difference when I went in to buy a concert Blu-ray (NIN, I think). The website showed $16.99, but in-store showed $22.99. They honored the $16.99. Part of getting good deals comes down to being a wise consumer, but deceptive advertising is not an ethical practice either way you slice it, and its also illegal.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Lawsuite against BestBuy for the so called bait and switch*



MrPorterhouse said:


> .... Part of getting good deals comes down to being a wise consumer,



I agree :T:T:T



> ... but deceptive advertising is not an ethical practice either way you slice it, and its also illegal.


I never seen this bait and switch .....:liar:.. car dealers, stores, credit cards, financial companies, etc. ... they advertise exactly what you're getting ...:whistling::whistling::bigsmile::bigsmile: ... Right??? .. :rofl2::rofl:


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Against BB? Gee, what a shock...NOT!

They're THE worst...


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

Whatever.  Why do people hate on Best Buy? They are good what they do. If you don't like Best Buy, shop elsewhere. Why do we feel like we have to sue companies over every little thing.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

ACGREEN said:


> Whatever. Why do people hate on Best Buy? They are good what they do...


I think that love or hate will come according to the purchase experience :yes::yes::yes:




> .... Why do we feel like we have to sue companies over every little thing...


:dollarsign::dollarsign::dollarsign::dollarsign::dollarsign::dollarsign: (the easy way)

:shh:.... I'm thinking to sue this forum because I got addicted to HT ... I wasn't like that before I found it ... :bigsmile::rofl2::rofl:


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Well, with lawsuits against BB, it can only add more expense to the bottom line for BB. This will further drive their incentive to raise prices/bait-n-switch in their attempt to conquer the electronics world. I can't believe how flippin' huge they are. People just seem to accept whatever price and info they hear from them.


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

You can't view them as a negative anymore then you can view Wal-mart as a negative. They help keep the prices down so that I can afford this hobby. But I do not use them as a reference point on equipment.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

MrPorterhouse said:


> Well, with lawsuits against BB, it can only add more expense to the bottom line for BB. This will further drive their incentive to raise prices/bait-n-switch in their attempt to conquer the electronics world. I can't believe how flippin' huge they are. People just seem to accept whatever price and info they hear from them.


I agree :T:T ... most of people don't do their homework (shop around for prices, read reviews, compare, etc.) ... with the internet is easy to do it, but either the people is afraid, don't know how to do it or they don't care if they get something overpriced ...:yes:


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm certainly not going to sue them. I do as ACGREEN suggests and I simply shop elsewhere. As has been said, I'm sure a lot of it depends on your shopping/buying experience there (as it is with all places you choose to shop or not). In my case I've had repeated bad experiences with absolutely appaulling service, totally incorrect information (too many times to count on that one), and just think they also overprice most all things they sell. I used a "price match" a few times on DVDs...they put me through a wringer to take off $2.00, and I had the ad in my hand. 9 out of 10 times I never asked to price match anything...now I don't ask anything because I simply never go in the place. 
I was in there over the holidays and it only served to remind me and reinforce why I hadn't been in in forever. Hey, it's their stuff and my cash...they can keep theirs and I'll spend mine elsewhere thank you very much!
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

This has been ongoing for some time now.

http://www.cnbc.com/id/18846852


----------



## okron (Jan 9, 2008)

Love / Hate with BB....I love their prices but recently bought an open box item on Christmas Eve in the dark Home Theater area. It was a DVD/VCR player, took it home and played a tape that night but the tape would not eject....took it back the day after Christmas and they said the machine had been damaged. It had a dent that I did not see at purchase, I tried several avenues to no avail. Eventually got the tape out and push the dent up and it works fine but I was really po cause they wouldn't fix or return it.

So don't buy open box from BB!

Ron


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

okron said:


> Love / Hate with BB....I love their prices but recently bought an open box item on Christmas Eve in the dark Home Theater area. It was a DVD/VCR player, took it home and played a tape that night but the tape would not eject....took it back the day after Christmas and they said the machine had been damaged. It had a dent that I did not see at purchase, I tried several avenues to no avail. Eventually got the tape out and push the dent up and it works fine but I was really po cause they wouldn't fix or return it.
> 
> So don't buy open box from BB!
> 
> Ron


One reason I love Australian laws, if you purchase something from a registered buisness, regardless of the conditon of the product, it must do what it is purported to or they must tell you what is wrong with it. Ths means that the only way they can refuse refunding your money on a DVD/VCR combo is if they told you at the time of purchase that the VCR would not eject tapes. It does not matter if the product is second hand, out of warranty, shop soiled, a display unit or brand new.


----------

